# Win 8 Tutorials



## kburra (Jan 21, 2014)

If you are new to Win 8 this site is invaluable:
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/


----------



## Rainee (Jan 25, 2014)

kburra said:


> If you are new to Win 8 this site is invaluable:
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/



Thanks for this link as I haven`t got windows 8 but have the new software to pop on my computer 
one of these days have done a test on it and the microsoft says the computer can handle it just need to 
do a few upgrades and it will be ready so this link of yours will help me so much.. thank so much for sharing..


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll try this site. My computer quit so I'm sing a laptop that has windows 8. It sure would be nice if they would come out with a "latest version" that's easier to use instead of more complicated.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 4, 2014)

kburra said:


> If you are new to Win 8 this site is invaluable:
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/




Thanks,that will help.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

New and improved, rkunsaw.  New and improved . . .


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't like windows 8 at all! I bought "Windows 8 for Dummies" and it helps me to figure it out.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

I find those "----- for Dummies" insulting.  Once, the boss put a "----- for Dummies" on everyone's desk and I promptly threw mine in the trash.  Victory!


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I find those "----- for Dummies" insulting.  Once, the boss put a "----- for Dummies" on everyone's desk and I promptly threw mine in the trash.  Victory!



I don't find them insulting, just means books are for people not in the know about certain things. They are really simple, easy to follow books. I think anyone who is offended by them is just sillynthego:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> I don't find them insulting, just means books are for people not in the know about certain things. They are really simple, easy to follow books. I think anyone who is offended by them is just sillynthego:



Oh, I am very silly and proud of it.  It's not the books themselves I find insulting, it's the title.  Calling me a dummy is not the way to my heart.


----------

